# Slow page loads



## mbobak (May 23, 2004)

Page loads seem to be really slow today. Seems to be related to waiting on avsads.com. I understand ad revenue is critical to running the system, but can anything be done to add some horsepower to the ad server?

Thanks,

-Mark


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

YES Very slow page load. whats up?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm not seeing any slowdowns - everything seems the same in terms of responsiveness.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

No problem here, either.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It seems to have been an issue for only some people and the route taken to the site. It seems to have been corrected later on, but I can say it was not on this end.


----------

